#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  roekya tegen sihr

## kabour

رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ * وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ
En zeg: "Mijn Heer, bij U zoek ik mijn toevlucht tegen de inblazingen der duivelen. En bij U mijn Heer zoek ik mijn toevlucht, opdat zij niet bij mij komen.
Ik ben een man(Raqi/raki) en help mensen die problemen hebben met onverklaarbare ziektes, continu pijn, hoofdpijn, migraine. slechte magie/ Tovenarij/sihr, Bezetenheid, Boze oog & Afgunst,
Met slechts 1 sessie wordt u verlost van diverse aandoeningen. bi idni Allah.
Zoals: Multiple sclerose 
Ernstige vermoeidheid (zowel lichamelijk, geestelijk en gerelateerd aan de spieren) 
Problemen met zien (wazig zien, dubbel zien, vreemde kleuren waarnemen) 
Spierzwakte en pijn in spieren en ledematen 
Moeite met lopen of door de benen zakken 
Trillingen zoals een intentie tremor of spiersamentrekkingen 
Zenuwpijn zoals tintelingen, prikkelen, een verstoring in de pijnbeleving 
Concentratie en geheugenstoornissen 
Problemen met spreken en op woorden komen 
Verstopping van de darmen of problemen met plassen
Complete/zwaar Bezetenheid of gedeeltelijke bezetenheid.
Het slachtoffer die al jaren lijd aan een achtervolging van shaytaan of sihr zonder het te laten behandelen. Bij mij met behulp van Allah in een uur bi idni Allah bent u verlost van uw ellende (zien en dan geloven.) Hij schenkt wijsheid aan wie Hij wil en wie wijsheid is geschonken is inderdaad overvloedig begiftigd en niemand trekt er lering uit, behalve zij, die begrip hebben.
- Kinderen met de aandoeningen ADHD/ADD. Kinderen met moeilijk gedrag .
- personen/ Kinderen die schimmen /geesten/ spoken zien. En vaak hysterisch wakker worden.
- Personen die geen geluk hebben met het trouwen.
- Personen met huwelijksproblemen. (Veel problemen tussen man en vrouw.)
- Vrouwen met kinderwens en vaak miskramen hebben.
- Personen met allerlei soorten depressies, verdriet, Benauwd gevoel, Verlamdheid ergens op het lichaam, Tintelingen in delen van het lichaam, Sterke emoties, abnormale woede en veel psychische klachten zoals; desillusie en veel angst, Moeilijk kunnen slapen. beangstigende nachtmerries/ slaapstoornissen, lastig gevallen worden in hun slaap.
- Personen die last hebben van influisteringen (was was)stem horen. hallucinatie, schizofrenie die door djinn is veroorzaakt. rare dingen zeggen en doen.
- Meisjes/ Jongens die zomaar van huis weg lopen .meestal gebeurd dat door djin of sihr
- Personen die last hebben van Benauwdheid en druk op de borst.
- Personen die djin/ geesten/schimmen /spoken zien in huis. Ik kan deze bi idni Allah verdrijven in 10 minuten. 
Personen die meerdere malen bij imam’s en raki’s geweest zijn zonder resultaat. met (Al Hikma)
de kracht die ik van Allah subhanahoe wa Ta3ala heb gekregen kan ik in een uur djin/geest/duivel weg halen en 99,99% van de gevallen valt hierbij niet flauw door de djin وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ. Mensen blijven rustig bij mij tijdens roekya.
Met slechts 1 sessie. Allah, alsmede hij die kennis van het Boek bezit zijn toereikend als getuigen tussen u en mij .
كَفَىٰ بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَمَنْ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ الْكِتَابِ
En met alleen gebruik van de krachtige en heilige woorden(Koran) wordt u bi idni Allah verlost van uw pijn./ ellende.
Ik maak gebruik van Roqia/roekia en Roqia alleen. Zoals ons is voorgeschreven volgens de Quran en de Sunnah.
Ik kan met behulp van Allah mensen op afstand ook helpen. Overal op aarde.
وَأَنَّ الْفَضْلَ بِيَدِ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ
Voorzeker de genade is in Allah's handen, Hij geeft deze aan wie Hij wil. En Allah is de Heer van grote genade.
*Tel/WhatsApp:* *0031 6 84 13 21 21** email:* *[email protected]*


U kunt erop vertrouwen dat ik discreet zal omgaan met uw vragen. U mag mij alles vragen. zal ik u helpen om te genezen. En Allah is de genezer.
إِن نَّحْنُ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ وَلَـكِنَّ اللّهَ يَمُنُّ عَلَى مَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَمَا كَانَ لَنَا أَن نَّأْتِيَكُم بِسُلْطَانٍ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَعلَى اللّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ .وَمَا لَنَا أَلاَّ نَتَوَكَّلَ عَلَى اللّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانَا سُبُلَنَا وَلَنَصْبِرَنَّ عَلَى مَا آذَيْتُمُونَا وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُونَ
"Wij zijn inderdaad stervelingen zoals gij, maar Allah bewijst gunsten aan wie van Zijn dienaren Hij wil. Het is niet aan ons u een bewijs te brengen, dan door het gebod van Allah. En in Allah behoren de gelovigen te vertrouwen."
"En waarom zouden wij niet in Allah vertrouwen wanneer Hij ons onze wegen heeft getoond? En wij zullen voorzeker al het kwaad dat gij ons doet met geduld dragen. Laat daarom allen die willen vertrouwen, in Allah hun vertrouwen stellen."
Oproep aan alle professionals die in werkvelden werkzaam zijn c.q. Psychiatrische instellingen/ Psychiaters/Psychologen; Heeft u patinten die kampen met geesten/ duivels/demonen/schimmen? Ik kan u helpen. Zoals bekend kampen veel patinten met het feit dat ze langdurig last hebben van geesten/spoken/duivels/demonen/schimmen. Ik kan deze mensen helpen.
Oproep aan alle raqi's op aarde wie een moeilijk geval heeft met een bezeten persoon en de geest / djin wil niet weg, ik kan hem weg halen in een fractie van minuten op afstand en overal ter wereld en dan zult u zien, en dan geloven. En Allah soubhanahoe wa Ta3ala is mijn getuige.
اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَمِنَ الْأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ يَتَنَزَّلُ الْأَمْرُ بَيْنَهُنَّ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَحَاطَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عِلْماً
Allah is Hij Die de zeven hemelen schiep, en van de aarde desgelijks. Het gebod daalt in hun midden neder, opdat gij moogt weten dat Allah macht heeft over alle dingen, en dat Allah alle dingen in zijn kennis omvat.
Ik garandeer jullie insha Allah dat de djin/geest na rokya gaat vertrekken en komt nooit meer terug. Nooit meer bi idni allah.
Ik kan ook raki’s en imam’s die schade hebben opgelopen door wraak van de djinn helpen.
Vraag dan de bezitters van kennis, indien jullie het niet weten.
وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ
En maakt aan de grens alle mogelijke strijdkrachten en vastgehouden paarden voor hen gereed, waarmede gij de vijand van Allah en uw vijand en anderen buiten hen, die gij niet kent, doch die Allah kent, moogt afschrikken.
Veel mensen gaan meerdere malen naar imaams en raki s, maar blijven ziek of de djinn komt terug. Vaak gaan deze mensen meer dan tien keer. Allah subhanahoe wa tahala heeft mij hamdoelilah Al hikma /wijsheid gegeven oftewel macht over deze Djinn( indien iemand van hen zich van Ons gebod zou afkeren, zouden Wij hem de straf van het brandend Vuur doen ondergaan وَمَن يَزِغْ مِنْهُمْ عَنْ أَمْرِنَا نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ السَّعِير). Door die macht is hij gedwongen om te vertreken. bi idini allah en keert nooit meer terug . Nu zult het inchallah met eigen ogen zien, ik zeg altijd eerst zien dan geloven. Ik wil zoveel mogelijk mensen helpen die ziek zijn en lijden met de wil van allah insha Allah.
وَلَقَدْ سَبَقَتْ كَلِمَتُنَا لِعِبَادِنَا الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ لَهُمُ الْمَنصُورُونَ وَإِنَّ جُندَنَا لَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ
En waarlijk, Ons woord aangaande Onze dienaren, de boodschappers, is reeds uitgesproken. Voorzeker, zij zijn het die geholpen zullen worden. . En Onze schare is gewis overwinnaar.
Ik wil jullie er ten alle tijde aan herinneren, dat Allah Diegene is die Geneest. De Koran is een medicijn voor lichaam en ziektes, en voor de djinn/geest moet je dit hebben(En maakt aan de grens alle mogelijke strijdkrachten en vastgehouden paarden voor hen gereed, waarmede gij de vijand van Allah en uw vijand en anderen buiten hen, die gij niet kent, doch die Allah kent, moogt afschrikken.) en de werking daarvan is gegarandeerd .vertrouwen volledig in Allah.
وَلَقَدْ سَبَقَتْ كَلِمَتُنَا لِعِبَادِنَا الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ لَهُمُ الْمَنصُورُونَ وَإِنَّ جُندَنَا لَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ فَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّىٰ حِينٍ وَأَبْصِرْهُمْ فَسَوْفَ يُبْصِرُونَ أَفَبِعَذَابِنَا يَسْتَعْجِلُونَ فَإِذَا نَزَلَ بِسَاحَتِهِمْ فَسَاءَ صَبَاحُ الْمُنذَرِينَ وَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّىٰ حِينٍ وَأَبْصِرْ فَسَوْفَ يُبْصِرُونَ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّكَ رَبِّ الْعِزَّةِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ وَسَلَامٌ عَلَى الْمُرْسَلِينَ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ
En waarlijk, Ons woord aangaande Onze dienaren, de boodschappers, is reeds uitgesproken.
Voorzeker, zij zijn het die geholpen zullen worden.En Onze schare is gewis overwinnaar.Wend u daarom voor een wijle van hen af.En sla hen gade; want zij zullen het weldra inzienWillen zij dan Onze straf verhaasten?Maar wanneer deze op hun land nederdaalt zal de dag slecht zijn voor degenen, die werden gewaarschuwd.Wend u daarom voor een wijle van hen af.En let op, zij zullen het weldra inzien.Verheven is uw Heer, de Heer van Roem en Macht, boven hetgeen zij zeggen!En vrede zij de boodschappers!En alle roem behoort aan Allah, de Heer der Werelden.
Alles heeft een begin en heeft een eind . bij mij insha Allah wordt uw ellende beindigt in een uur bi idini allah 
vertrouw en reken op Allah en neem contact op.

----------


## flowerbom

Subhannelah soenna dokter had je al ontmaskert jij bent gewoon een nasab sjaffar en mega oplichter.
En deze pagina waar j j succes verhalen vertelt https://www.facebook.com/pages/Meldp...733997?fref=nf moge allah je leiden want mensen die wanhopig naar hulp zoeken zijn een paar honder euro s armer en nog steeds het zelfde.
Door deze tekst hier boven zal je de hel uit eindelijk bereiken.. jij denkt dat je boven allah subhana wa tahala staat wat gaat dit tegen vallen of denk je dat de sjajatien je hier uit halen...

----------


## raki

Uitdaging?	We hebben niet de gewoonte om onze concurrenten ( nep rakis en imams ) te kloppen, maar het bedroeft ons dat Zieke messen worden uitgemolken en kal uitgeplukt door jaren lang rokia te verrichten zonder resultaat. Uiteindelijk zijn ze duizenden euros kwijt en hun leven gaat kapot door djinn die wraak neemt na elke behandeling . overtreders ( nep rakis en onwetende imams ) zijn tijdens rokia machteloos om de zieken te verlossen en bevrijden van djinns oplossing : zich schuilen achter leugens en laten hopeloos zieke mensen geloven dat ze onder beproeving van Allah zijn en ze moeten geduld hebben en meermalig rokia doen en vals hoop geven dat zal goed komen (insha Allah). Maar komt wel goed met hun portemonnee. Want bij elke rokia naef mensen moeten een klein bedrag geven, dat doet geen kwaad maar gedurende jaren zijn ze duizenden euros kwijt .en volgens de overtreders zal nog goed komen. maar te vergeefs.? En djinn lacht hun uit want hij weet dat een raki zonder Hikma / gave kan niks bereiken behalve koran citeren tegen vergoeding terwijl mensen kunnen koran op YouTube gratis luistern.Door dit uitleg hoop ik dat mensen wakker worden. En geen slachtoffers meer in de val van rakis (overtreders) vallen. door oneerlijkheid van oplichters ( nep rakis en onwetende imams ) heb ik ieder imam en raki uitdagen voor een wedstrijd lees oproep goed hier onder en geef uw mening Wie kan uitdagen? wie durft ?ik wacht al lang op een reactie?Ik ben de raki Abdelhakim uit Nederland. Zoek naar media- of religieuze instelling, of groep van moskeen of islamitische raden in Europa. Om een wedstrijd tussen de raki s aan te kondigen, en te overwegen of men de tien moeilijkste gevallen kan behandelen (In aanwezigheid van patinten of op afstand ter wereld) en De djinn weghalen zonder terug keer, op voorwaarde dat de gevallen zijn niet genezen gedurende tien of twintig jaar, ondanks de voortdurende rokia al die Jaren. met voorwaarden dat patinten niet flauw vallen of schreeuwen tijdens de behandeling . De winnaar krijgt een certificaat van waardering voor zijn professionaliteit. Insha Allah zal ik dit 100% winnen zonder twijfel. Dit verzoek is alleen om patinten te helpen genezen en niet het pad te volgen van degenen die zonder Hikma en gave voor geld praktiseren. en zonder Wijsheid of kennis of bekwaamheid om de djinn van de zieken af te leiden zonder terug keer. Iemand wordt geerd of beledigd in het examen.Degenen die het examen niet halen, moeten de wereld van Rokia verlaten en de dienaren van Allah niet door leugens gek maken. en de mensen niet blijven bespelen. En de vloek van Allah rust op leugenaars en overtreders. Tel: WhatsApp : 0031687797863 email : [email protected]

----------


## raki

wie ontmaskert wie???????????????

----------


## raki

wie ontmaskert wie??Uitdaging? We hebben niet de gewoonte om onze concurrenten (onwetende imams en nep rakis /kruideniers ) te kloppen, maar het bedroeft ons dat Zieke messen worden uitgemolken en kal uitgeplukt door jaren lang rokia te verrichten zonder resultaat. Uiteindelijk zijn ze duizenden euros kwijt en hun leven gaat kapot door djinn die wraak neemt na elke behandeling .overtreders ( nep rakis en onwetende imams ) zijn tijdens rokia machteloos om de zieken te verlossen en bevrijden van djinns oplossing : zich schuilen achter leugens en laten hopeloos zieke mensen geloven dat ze onder beproeving van Allah zijn en ze moeten geduld hebben en meermalig rokia doen en vals hoop geven dat zal goed komen (insha Allah). Maar komt wel goed met hun portemonnee. Want bij elke rokia naef mensen moeten een klein bedrag geven, dat doet geen kwaad maar gedurende jaren zijn ze duizenden euros kwijt .en volgens de overtreders zal nog goed komen. maar te vergeefs.? En djinn lacht hun uit want hij weet dat een raki zonder Hikma / gave kan niks bereiken behalve koran citeren tegen vergoeding terwijl mensen kunnen koran op YouTube gratis luistern.Door dit uitleg hoop ik dat mensen wakker worden. En geen slachtoffers meer in de val van rakis (overtreders) vallen.door oneerlijkheid van oplichters ( nep rakis en onwetende imams ) heb ik ieder imam en raki uitdagen voor een wedstrijd lees oproep goed hier onder en geef uw mening Wie kan uitdagen? wie durft ?ik wacht al lang op een reactie?Ik ben de raki Abdelhakim uit Nederland. Zoek naar media- of religieuze instelling, of groep van moskeen of islamitische raden in Europa. Om een wedstrijd tussen de raki s aan te kondigen, en te overwegen of men de tien moeilijkste gevallen kan behandelen (In aanwezigheid van patinten of op afstand ter wereld) en De djinn weghalen zonder terug keer, op voorwaarde dat de gevallen zijn niet genezen gedurende tien of twintig jaar, ondanks de voortdurende rokia al die Jaren. met voorwaarden dat patinten niet flauw vallen of schreeuwen tijdens de behandeling . De winnaar krijgt een certificaat van waardering voor zijn professionaliteit. Insha Allah zal ik dit 100% winnen zonder twijfel. Allah schenkt Hikma/gave aan wie hij wil.Dit verzoek is alleen om patinten te helpen genezen en niet het pad te volgen van degenen die zonder Hikma en gave voor geld praktiseren en zonder Wijsheid of kennis of bekwaamheid om de djinn van de zieken af te leiden zonder terug keer. Iemand wordt geerd of beledigd in het examen.Degenen die het examen niet halen, moeten de wereld van Rokia verlaten en de dienaren van Allah niet door leugens gek maken. en de mensen niet blijven bespelen. En de vloek van Allah rust op leugenaars en overtreders. Tel: WhatsApp : 0031687797863 email : [email protected]

----------


## kabour

*Wat kan een djinn/geest allemaal doen?*
*Sihr/zwarte magie is een taak die djinn/geest uitvoert. en djinn is een vijand die uitgeschakeld moet worden en dat is onmogelijk zonder Hikma/gave anders is rokia geld en tijd verspilling. Sommige mensen hebben rokia meer dan 20 jaar lang gedaan maar zonder verbetering en djinn weigert te vetrekken, want hij weet dat hij de winnaar in strijd met nep raki of onwetend imam.*
*een djinn/geest* *kan** verdriet veroorzaken, depressie, angst,* *paniekaanvallen, onrust, ruzie, boosheid, agressie, abnormale woede, nachtmerries, de hele tijd negatieve pikeren, eenzaamheid, afgesloten van buiten wereld en familie, luiheid, geen zin om je te wassen of te douchen, geen zin in gemeenschap, Moeilijk kunnen slapen, lastig gevallen in slaap, geen zin in het leven, zelfmoord gedachten, huilen zonder reden, psychische en lichamelijk klachten, hart kloppingen, hoofdpijn, migraine, pijn ergens in het lichaam, spierziektes,* *Spierkrampen, gedeeltelijk of geheel verlammingen,* *Tintelingen, benauwdheid, obstakels en blokkades om niet te trouwen en werken, twijfel, l was was, schizofrenie, tegen zichzelf praten, paranoia, influisteringen (was was) stem horen, Hallucinatie, veel kijken in de spiegel, ADHD/ADD, Kinderen met moeilijk gedrag, soms wordt gezin als autisme of gedrag stoornis , anorexia wordt soms door djinns veroorzaakt, Complete/zwaar of gedeeltelijke bezetenheid, Beweging in buik, veel boeren, huwelijksproblemen, frustratie en ruzie, kinderwens onmogelijk maken door miskramen te veroorzaken, Meisjes/ Jongens die zomaar van huis weg lopen, voelen alsof* *net opgejaagd wordt, blauwe plekken en* *krasjes op het lichaam, Schrik van geluiden, verloofde niet verdragen.*
*Hebt u een of meer deze symptomen en volgens artsen en specialisten zijn onverklaarbaar klachten en konden niks voor betekenen, Verlies de hoop niet. Kans is groot dat u geneest.*
*Als blijkt dat de persoon is getroffen door sihr/zwarte magie of bezeten door djinns. Verlossing van djinns/geest (bi idni Lah) is 100% gegarandeerd en Allah is getuig.* 
*Mensen die deze klachten en symptomen herkennen en zijn meerder malen bij imam’s en raki’s zijn geweest zonder resultaat.*
*Ik de Raki Abdelhakim, Dankzij een gave/Hikma die Allah heeft geschonken kan ik mensen helpen om verlost worden van djinns binnen een uur en met slechts 1 sessie. Aanwijzig zijn of op afstand overal op aarde.* 
*Opmerking: tijdens de rokia/behandeling 99,99% niemand gaat flauw vallen of schreeuwen. Dat noem ik Hikma/gave. Allah schenkt Hikma/gave aan wie hij wil.*
*Tel/WhatsApp : 0031 6 84 13 21 21 email: [email protected]*

----------


## kabour

*een djinn/geest kan dit veroorzaken:*
*Sihr/zwarte magie is een taak die djinn/geest uitvoert. en djinn is een vijand die uitgeschakeld moet worden en dat is onmogelijk zonder Hikma/gave anders is rokia geld en tijd verspilling. Sommige mensen hebben rokia meer dan 20 jaar lang gedaan maar zonder verbetering en djinn weigert te vetrekken, want hij weet dat hij de winnaar in strijd met nep raki of onwetend imam.*
*een djinn/geest kan verdriet veroorzaken, depressie, angst,* *paniekaanvallen, onrust, ruzie, boosheid, agressie, abnormale woede, nachtmerries, de hele tijd negatieve pikeren, eenzaamheid, afgesloten van buiten wereld en familie, luiheid, geen zin om je te wassen of te douchen, geen zin in gemeenschap, Moeilijk kunnen slapen, lastig gevallen in slaap, geen zin in het leven, zelfmoord gedachten, huilen zonder reden, psychische en lichamelijk klachten, hart kloppingen, hoofdpijn, migraine, pijn ergens in het lichaam, spierziektes,* *Spierkrampen, gedeeltelijk of geheel verlammingen,* *Tintelingen, benauwdheid, obstakels en blokkades om niet te trouwen en werken, twijfel, l was was, schizofrenie, tegen zichzelf praten, paranoia, influisteringen (was was) stem horen, Hallucinatie, veel kijken in de spiegel, ADHD/ADD, Kinderen met moeilijk gedrag, soms wordt gezin als autisme of gedrag stoornis , anorexia wordt soms door djinns veroorzaakt, Complete/zwaar of gedeeltelijke bezetenheid, Beweging in buik, veel boeren, huwelijksproblemen, frustratie en ruzie, kinderwens onmogelijk maken door miskramen te veroorzaken, Meisjes/ Jongens die zomaar van huis weg lopen, voelen alsof* *net opgejaagd wordt, blauwe plekken en* *krasjes op het lichaam, Schrik van geluiden, verloofde niet verdragen.*
*Hebt u een of meer van deze symptomen en volgens artsen en specialisten zijn onverklaarbaar klachten en konden niks voor u betekenen, Verlies de hoop niet. Kans is groot dat u geneest.*
*Als blijkt dat de persoon is getroffen door sihr/zwarte magie of bezeten door djinns. Verlossing van djinns/geest (bi idni Lah) is 100% gegarandeerd en Allah is getuig.* 
*Mensen die deze klachten en symptomen herkennen en zijn meerder malen bij imams en rakis zijn geweest zonder resultaat.*
*Ik de Raki Abdelhakim, Dankzij een gave/Hikma die Allah heeft geschonken kan ik mensen helpen om verlost worden van djinns binnen een uur en met slechts 1 sessie. Aanwijzig zijn of op afstand overal op aarde.* 
*Opmerking: tijdens de rokia/behandeling 99,99% niemand gaat flauw vallen of schreeuwen. Dat noem ik Hikma/gave. Allah schenkt Hikma/gave aan wie hij wil.*
*Tel/WhatsApp : 0031 6 84 13 21 21 email: [email protected]*

----------


## Licht-Op

Jij hier boven, ben je ook weer een van de oplichters is zogenaamd alles kunnen.  :knife_head: 

En niet te vergeten de de Euro's die ontvangt van je oplichting praktijken.  :tover: 

En wat doe je met zulke personen, gewoon heel eenvoudig  :plet:

----------

